# UGA to file reinstatement papers for Gurley today



## Hardwoods (Oct 22, 2014)

Hopefully the NCAA will move pretty quick on this.

http://bulldawgillustrated.com/2014/10/22/uga-will-seek-reinstatement-gurley-today/


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks for the update HW


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Oct 22, 2014)

That's fantastic ! Although chubbs did a heck of a job aswell as the rest of the team


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 22, 2014)

By that i'm assuming he is admitting quilt.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 22, 2014)

Be nice to have him back.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 22, 2014)

Good news for the Puppy Pound!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 22, 2014)

Great news....I'm glad he took responsibility for what he did.
Quote:
“I want to thank the University, coaches, teammates, and the Bulldog Nation for their patience and support,” Gurley said.  “I take full responsibility for the mistakes I made, and I can’t thank the University, my coaches, and teammates enough for supporting me throughout this process.  I’m looking forward to getting back on the field with my teammates.”


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 22, 2014)

Mudchump just sighed and laughed......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 22, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Mudchump just sighed and laughed......


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 22, 2014)

UGA would not have filed the reinstatement request had they not expected his clearance. TG3 will be....the man on Nov 1st.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 22, 2014)

Thank you Gurley for admitting your mistakes
http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/ge...-mistake-uga-file-reinstatement-request-ncaa/


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 22, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Thank you Gurley for admitting your mistakes
> http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/ge...-mistake-uga-file-reinstatement-request-ncaa/



Some folks said Gurley didn't want to play for Ga. anymore.....Guess they were wrong.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 22, 2014)

Gurley is taking responsibility like a man........Hey Jamies this is how you are suppose to act


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 22, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Gurley is taking responsibility like a man........Hey Jamies this is how you are suppose to act



Manned up....good post GHH.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 22, 2014)

now it is on to Jax...keep the same focus they have had for the last two games...lose that focus and Florida could come out with the W. Keep that focus, and these boys could be looking a very special season right in the face.


snitches get stitches.
hang a half a hundred.


----------



## Horns (Oct 22, 2014)

I would hate to be the first player to try & tackle him.


----------



## BSFR98 (Oct 22, 2014)

Just imagine a two backfield set with Gurley and Chubb?


----------



## Horns (Oct 22, 2014)

BSFR98 said:


> Just imagine a two backfield set with Gurley and Chubb?



Nasty!! I like it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Manned up....good post GHH.



This is how you do it. Good example for other players and certain fans to follow.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 22, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Gurley is taking responsibility like a man........Hey Jamies this is how you are suppose to act



I know.  Gurley is such an upstanding guy.  You do know that he knowingly broke the rules, right?  It's not like he came forward on his own due to his guitly conscience.

I still think there was a smoking gun.


----------



## Scott G (Oct 22, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> TG3 will be....the man on Nov 1st.



I have high hopes for a 200+ yard game....................from Gurley AND Chubb


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 22, 2014)

Scott G said:


> I have high hopes for a 200+ yard game....................from Gurley AND Chubb



I wouldn't bet on that.  Don't sleep on Go Gata's defense.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 22, 2014)

BSFR98 said:


> Just imagine a two backfield set with Gurley and Chubb?



Good. Stack your defense between the tackles. That opens up the passing attack on the corners. Gimme all the Mitchell and S-W I can stand. Massive head fakage opportunity!

Run it up and leave no doubt!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 22, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I wouldn't bet on that.  Don't sleep on Go Gata's defense.



You are correct. 
That Mizzou game score can be deceiving. The Mizzou offense only scored twice and only had 119 yards of TOTAL OFFENSE. All the damage was done on special teams and defense.
The other thing to consider is that UGA will face a new QB as Driskell has been benched and Harris(?) named the starting QB. 
The game might get interesting after all.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 22, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I know.  Gurley is such an upstanding guy.  You do know that he knowingly broke the rules, right?  It's not like he came forward on his own due to his guitly conscience.
> 
> I still think there was a smoking gun.



real upstanding guy there in Tally. Gurley manned up for his teammates, school and more importantly himself. 



Rebel Yell said:


> I wouldn't bet on that.  Don't sleep on Go Gata's defense.



we all know he is probably the best RB in  CFB right now...and now he is rested, healthy, and mad....it might actually be a great bet, but you are right...the Gata defense is still loaded and very good.  UGA will have to maintain their focus as of recent and bring their "A" game.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 22, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I wouldn't bet on that.  Don't sleep on Go Gata's defense.





rhbama3 said:


> You are correct.
> That Mizzou game score can be deceiving. The Mizzou offense only scored twice and only had 119 yards of TOTAL OFFENSE. All the damage was done on special teams and defense.
> The other thing to consider is that UGA will face a new QB as Driskell has been benched and Harris(?) named the starting QB.
> The game might get interesting after all.



So very true, UF has a good defense,we need our Offense line  to have a great game along with our Defense


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 22, 2014)

nickel back said:


> So very true, UF has a good defense,we need our Offense  to have a great game along with our Defense



Y'alls defense just has to show up, the Go Gata offense will help you out.


----------



## The Longhunter (Oct 22, 2014)

Meanwhile,  Bryan Allen is still paying Ed Garland.

Hope dropping that dime on Gurley was worth it for him.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 22, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> You are correct.
> That Mizzou game score can be deceiving. The Mizzou offense only scored twice and only had 119 yards of TOTAL OFFENSE. All the damage was done on special teams and defense.
> The other thing to consider is that UGA will face a new QB as Driskell has been benched and Harris(?) named the starting QB.
> The game might get interesting after all.



Yes sir. Beating us would make UF's entire season a rousing success. They will be up for it.

I still say run up the score if we can. They need to feel the sting of having UGA hang 60+ on them.


----------



## Horns (Oct 22, 2014)

"real upstanding guy there in Tally. Gurley manned up for his teammates, school and more importantly himself. " McBuck

I was thinking the very same as I read this.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 22, 2014)

on a Flarduh note....Harris is rather good.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 22, 2014)

Never sleep on the Gators! Go Dawgs!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 22, 2014)

I think there will be some tempers flaring before, during and after the game. Look for the penalties from both sides to be season highs. Would be surprised if they make it to kickoff without an altercation.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 22, 2014)

fairhope said:


> I think there will be some tempers flaring before, during and after the game. Look for the penalties from both sides to be season highs. Would be surprised if they make it to kickoff without an altercation.



Maybe so its a rivial game but I just dont see that much fight in Florida


----------



## BowChilling (Oct 22, 2014)

I know there were a lot of Georgia-Florida tickets hitting StubHub Saturday night and Sunday after the Fla/Mizzou game! It may be like a home game for the Dawgs! 

Hope Bryan Allen enjoys it!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 22, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Maybe so its a rivial game but I just dont see that much fight in Florida



You kidding? They'll be gouging each other's eyes out, biting, and stabbing each other in every pile up. Happens every year.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 22, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> You kidding? They'll be gouging each other's eyes out, biting, and stabbing each other in every pile up. Happens every year.



I figure the whimsical notion of good sportsmanship will make it right up until the first cheap shot gets thrown. I expect the first cheap shot will be thrown before the receiver on the receiving team fields the ball on the opening kickoff. We're talking two, maybe three seconds into the game. From there it will be a death match. It always is.


----------



## paulpaul (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm a BIG Gurley fan but he should have to win his spot back from Chubby. Chubby did not break any rules Gurley did however so Chubby should be the one getting the rock to start the game.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 22, 2014)

paulpaul said:


> I'm a BIG Gurley fan but he should have to win his spot back from Chubby. Chubby did not break any rules Gurley did however so Chubby should be the one getting the rock to start the game.



Agree. The Chubbster is doing fine in the starter's spot. Gurley has to win it back. You snooze, you lose.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 22, 2014)

I agree, Chubb has PROVEN himself buuuttttt we will get to see Chubb  (hopefully) for two more years  do his thing. This is the last year we will get to watch Gurley play for the Dawgs 
I say play Gurley and let him do his thing. He messed up, admitted it, apologized, served his time. Let him PLAY!
GO DAWGS!!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 22, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> You kidding? They'll be gouging each other's eyes out, biting, and stabbing each other in every pile up. Happens every year.



If Muschamp gets any of his Gators fired up enough to do any of that it'll be the best coaching he's done all year


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2014)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> I agree, Chubb has PROVEN himself buuuttttt we will get to see Chubb  (hopefully) for two more years  do his thing. This is the last year we will get to watch Gurley play for the Dawgs
> I say play Gurley and let him do his thing. He messed up, admitted it, apologized, served his time. Let him PLAY!
> GO DAWGS!!



I think we will see plenty of Gurley, but Chubb will start


----------



## BowChilling (Oct 22, 2014)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> I agree, Chubb has PROVEN himself buuuttttt we will get to see Chubb  (hopefully) for two more years  do his thing. This is the last year we will get to watch Gurley play for the Dawgs
> I say play Gurley and let him do his thing. He messed up, admitted it, apologized, served his time. Let him PLAY!
> GO DAWGS!!



I totally agree! No need using Chubb up and risking an injury. He can't keep up the 30+ touch per game thing. 
Get your miles out of Gurley while you can. He's still the best back in the country so hand it to him! Let him repay the high blood pressure he caused the Dawg Nation two weeks ago!!


----------



## The Longhunter (Oct 22, 2014)

Sucks to be Bryan Allen.  Poor dude.  Who would thought  any one cared.     


http://www.ajc.com/news/news/local/man-who-may-have-triggered-gurley-investigation-as/nhp6j/







Gurley will be making millions while this dude is dodging people at Piggly Wiggly.   

He will be eating from the Mickey D's drive through for years.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Oct 22, 2014)

There Is one thing about it he messed up big time thinking this was gonna hurt gurley In fact he will cause himself more grief and money he ever dreamed. He will wish he never heard of ga and the bull dawgs.. Dawg fans are very harsh and will lash out and protect there school. He might aswell move to another state he is done in ga


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 22, 2014)

He was right Sport Center was all over this story


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 22, 2014)

Dawgs are gonna stomp a mudhole in the Gators!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 22, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> You kidding? They'll be gouging each other's eyes out, biting, and stabbing each other in every pile up. Happens every year.





elfiii said:


> I figure the whimsical notion of good sportsmanship will make it right up until the first cheap shot gets thrown. I expect the first cheap shot will be thrown before the receiver on the receiving team fields the ball on the opening kickoff. We're talking two, maybe three seconds into the game. From there it will be a death match. It always is.




are you suggesting that there may be bad blood between these two fooseball squads? 


sometimes TG3 seems to absorb an "additional" bit of attention during these post play extracurricular activities...I have seen him in the past become somewhat , ahhh, lets say "agitated".... he may have some additional pent up irritation with the Gators. Here is to him maintaining societal pleasantries to the confines of play.


----------



## Scott G (Oct 22, 2014)

fairhope said:


> I think there will be some tempers flaring before, during and after the game. Look for the penalties from both sides to be season highs. Would be surprised if they make it to kickoff without an altercation.



After the 2nd half of the ARK game, I'd be surprised to see many yellow flags against the Dawgs. Pruitt was not a happy man!



elfiii said:


> They need to feel the sting of having UGA hang 60+ on them.



Lord knows we still feel the sting of the 90s


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 22, 2014)

Never feel sorry for the gators, they are getting what was deserved for years of behavior.  I hope they lose every game from now until eternity, except for miss st., but that is a new hatred.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 22, 2014)

snitches get stitches

hang a half a hundred.


dont lose your focus Dawgs.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 22, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> are you suggesting that there may be bad blood between these two fooseball squads?
> 
> 
> sometimes TG3 seems to absorb an "additional" bit of attention during these post play extracurricular activities...I have seen him in the past become somewhat , ahhh, lets say "agitated".... he may have some additional pent up irritation with the Gators. Here is to him maintaining societal pleasantries to the confines of play.



Yes.
I was trying to remember the last UGA/UF game that didn't have at least one televised altercation/fight. Can't think of one off hand.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 22, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> snitches get stitches
> hang a half a hundred.
> 
> 
> dont lose your focus Dawgs.



Theys sho do


----------



## chainshaw (Oct 22, 2014)

Ya'll crack me up. AJ Greene and Terrell Pryor got 4 and 5 games for very similar charges. Two games is a joke. 

He is sorry for his mistakes, only because he got caught. He should have manned up and not done this at all. You can bet that there was more than one instance, too.

I don't believe that selling autographs or personal property should be against the rules, but it is and players have to obey them.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2014)

He will serve any suspension that the NCAA requires for this type infraction. I don't know yet how many games that is.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 23, 2014)

chainshaw said:


> Ya'll crack me up. AJ Greene and Terrell Pryor got 4 and 5 games for very similar charges. Two games is a joke.
> 
> He is sorry for his mistakes, only because he got caught. He should have manned up and not done this at all. You can bet that there was more than one instance, too.
> 
> I don't believe that selling autographs or personal property should be against the rules, but it is and players have to obey them.



He done it, admitted it and will serve the suspension that's laid down before him......He manned up unlike some other kids that are in denial or just plain lying.He didn't have to file for reinstatement but he chooses to do so.
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 23, 2014)

Scott G said:


> Lord knows we still feel the sting of the 90s



Amen Bro. Time for them to get a taste of their own medicine. Hope it makes em sicker.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 23, 2014)

chainshaw said:


> Ya'll crack me up. AJ Greene and Terrell Pryor got 4 and 5 games for very similar charges. Two games is a joke.
> 
> He is sorry for his mistakes, only because he got caught. He should have manned up and not done this at all. You can bet that there was more than one instance, too.
> 
> I don't believe that selling autographs or personal property should be against the rules, but it is and players have to obey them.



The precedent has been set.  If Gurley took a similar amount to what AJ took, then he will be suspended the same amount of time.  If the amount of money is less, per UGA and the NCAA review, then he will sit out fewer games.

It's also a joke that some schools give kids a pass on their first failed drug test.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 23, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> The precedent has been set.  If Gurley took a similar amount to what AJ took, then he will be suspended the same amount of time.  If the amount of money is less, per UGA and the NCAA review, then he will sit out fewer games.
> 
> It's also a joke that some schools give kids a pass thru their fifth failed drug test.




fixed it for ya


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 23, 2014)

Just wondering if past members can file reinstatement papers with the mods?


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 23, 2014)

call ol red! we need him back! let him file for reinstatement! he could eat a delicious bass!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 23, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> call ol red! we need him back! let him file for reinstatement! he could eat a delicious bass!



In a van by the river


----------



## Scott G (Oct 24, 2014)

fairhope said:


> Just wondering if past members can file reinstatement papers with the mods?



I'm one infraction away from finding out


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 24, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> call ol red! we need him back! let him file for reinstatement! he could eat a delicious bass!



How about an even swap with the bass selfie guy?


----------



## The Longhunter (Oct 24, 2014)

Allen is a real standup guy.  You have to admire a guy that will take advantage of a 19 year old, and then when he is outed (the stooley) apologize only through his attorney (and a high priced one at that).  Dude knows how to use a phone and a video camera, let him do his own apology.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 24, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> How about an even swap with the bass selfie guy?



red would want that delicious bass.


----------



## RutthenStrut (Oct 25, 2014)

fairhope said:


> Just wondering if past members can file reinstatement papers with the Gods?



Fixed it for ya.....



MCBUCK said:


> call ol red! we need him back! let him file for reinstatement! he could eat a delicious bass!



I can think of  a few former members that I would like to see come back and Play this wicked game we play! 

[


The Longhunter said:


> Allen is a real standup guy.  You have to admire a guy that will take advantage of a 19 year old, and then when he is outed (the stooley) apologize only through his attorney (and a high priced one at that).  Dude knows how to use a phone and a video camera, let him do his own apology.



I personally think  the 19 year old did nothing wrong! 

In the famous words of a pretend Russian Gangster in a Matt Damon Movie..... "Give that man his money"

Let me see.....  College QB steals food from grocery store and NC double A does nothing about it!

College RB sells his autograph and .........Big Brother wants so suspend him!

NCAA slogan ought to be ...... "We think its ok to break the law....... BUT...... you better not break on of our stupid rules"

Oh and one last thing Longhunter...... Don't think for one minute that poor 19 year old was ever being taken advantaged of!

Lets just say... He knew what time it was....and that's whats up!


----------

